# My thoughts on Win7



## imperialreign (Jul 9, 2010)

Been using WIN 7 Ultimate x64 for a while now, and I quite like it . . . as much as it feels like I've mearly installed SP3 for my Vista Ultimate x64 installation, instead of a whole _new_ OS.  Either way, it's responsive, stable, and is what Vista should have been in the first place.


*BUT* . . .


. . . I am sick to ever-loving effin death of UAC/VirtualStore/Permissions and all the other "secure" BS that's been duct taped in.

Quite frankly - for those who wish to purchase OS7 Home Edition(s), then fine, I can easily see how these "features" will keep the system secure and stable, saving the OS from those who don't know any better.

But, for the other versions aimed more at "power users" (i.e. Professional and Ultimate) - get rid of this effin nonsense!  At the very least, leave Professional in the "middle of the roads" stance.  That is, if logged in as the owner/administrator, no UAC buggary, no VirtualStore tom-foolery, nor "permission denied" shennanigans.  Ultimate should simply have the features cut entirelly - except for the "guest" user profile.

Seriously - if you're going to aim "versions" of an OS at certain types of users, give them the freedom and versatility they're expecting, not simply the "Home Basic" version with a few (often pointless) features zip-tied into place.  It irritates me (and countless others) to no end by being forced to have UAC enabled (as some programs won't work *at all* if it's even remotely disabled), by being denied simple file/folder operations (copying, deleting, relocating, editing), and having to go on effin safari to find files you just installed (because the OS thought it knew what was best for you and hid them in TwilightZone\ThisFolderDoesNotExist\ThisApplicationDoesNotExist\YouDontKnowWhatYoureDoing\ folder) . . . not to mention the amount of stress and tylenol required to re-assign user permissions, take ownership of files, run applications as an adminstrator and transfer security and sharing definitions over and over and over and over again (because, it seems, Vista/OS7 has extremelly short-term memory and *can not seem to remember* the *owner/administrator* setting these security settings *5 EFFIN MINUTES AGO*) . . . and all it takes is a simple *disclaimer* on the boxes of these products (or in the user manual) that states concisely and clearly that usage of the OS via elevated user profiles risk possible system corruption, infection, yadda yadda, bladdidly blah, and MS can not and will not be held liable for your sanity, etc., etc., etc.

I understand the point of these features, seriously I do . . . but there are those of us out there who are simply fed up enough with this tripe.  Do us the favor of listening to the users . . . and if it means having to re-write the whole OS kernel to make these things happen - get back to effin work, MS.  It's left me feeling like I've spent $300+ on a simple Vista service pack (and I'm sure I'm not the only one).


----------



## sttubs (Jul 9, 2010)

You can disable the UAC yourself, just type in "UAC" in the search bar & it will lead you to the right area.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Programs that dont work without UAC enabled, what the hell are you talking about!!?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2010)

Or you could type in the run box msconfig and go to tools and you'l see UAC enable\disable there too.


What i think they should do  is ask on OS install for all the crap you may or may not want sure it might be a load of crap but then they could have a automatic option too.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm fully aware that I can enable or disable UAC, and via the start/run line . . . and that it can be used to launch apps with elevated security. Its' the fact that I have to go to that level of effort to do so that irks me . . . for every program.

There are some apps that will not function correctly with UAC disabled, mostly games.  They have a tendancy to crash immediately at startup (usually with an error box saying "this application has stopped working"), or run into issues while saving/loading.  Not just games, either, some apps too.

Sure, you can leave UAC in quiet mode, but that doesn't prevent 100% of pop-ups . . . combined with constantly having to take ownership of files sinply to do notepad edits, applying security permission changes that still do not grant me permission/access to my own files, the whole thing is just effed up.

I can reason with such measures with Home Edition, and partially with Professional edition . . . but not with Ultimate.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2010)

Black Viper's Website said:
			
		

> User Account Control or UAC is a feature in Windows 7 that asks for permission to do system software tasks and also run programs. Unfortunately, this security feature can become annoying at times. Much less so then it was with Vista's default configuration, but it can be difficult to deal with as well as confuse users with dialog popups that are requesting a "password" to perform actions, but never actually ask for that password (if already logged in as an administrator). I cannot predict the future of your system or what kind of security vulnerabilities will be used to attack systems, and as such, you need to decide for yourself if you desire to keep UAC active, but if you wish to disable it, here is how I do it:
> 
> With the default Category Control Panel:
> 
> ...



I do this after every install. Never get a popup.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I'm fully aware that I can enable or disable UAC, and via the start/run line . . . and that it can be used to launch apps with elevated security. Its' the fact that I have to go to that level of effort to do so that irks me . . . for every program.



Go to that level of effort?  It takes 10 seconds, and you only do it once.  Hardly effort.

And no, you don't have to do it for every program, it is a global setting.



imperialreign said:


> There are some apps that will not function correctly with UAC disabled, mostly games.  They have a tendancy to crash immediately at startup (usually with an error box saying "this application has stopped working"), or run into issues while saving/loading.  Not just games, either, some apps too.



Got any examples?  Because I have yet to run into a single game or app that won't run with UAC disabled, in fact it is usually the opposite.



imperialreign said:


> Sure, you can leave UAC in quiet mode, but that doesn't prevent 100% of pop-ups . . . combined with constantly having to take ownership of files sinply to do notepad edits, applying security permission changes that still do not grant me permission/access to my own files, the whole thing is just effed up.



With UAC completely off, none of this should be happening.  In fact, most of what your original complaints in the first post shouldn't be happening with UAC either.

Plus, the Professional and Ultimate editions _do_ allow you to easily enable and use one true administrator account anyway.



imperialreign said:


> I can reason with such measures with Home Edition, and partially with Professional edition . . . but not with Ultimate.



Considering the minor difference between Pro and Ultimate, I don't see why you would think they would for whatever reason make Ultimate less secure by default.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a pita. Just disable it


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2010)

I like UAC. I just wish there was a way to have different settings for different programs. Like disable it with the most used programs you run in admin mode.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 9, 2010)

<sigh>

You guys aren't actually reading my posts, are ya?




erocker said:


> I do this after every install. Never get a popup.



Yes, I understand turning UAC off is as simple as heading into the Control Panel>Security>UAC and disabling it . . . that hasn't changed since Vista.  Same goes for "quiet mode," where UAC doesn't prompt for 95% of apps . . .

Problem being, though, when you start running into issues with certain applications because UAC is disabled . . .




newtekie1 said:


> Go to that level of effort?  It takes 10 seconds, and you only do it once.  Hardly effort.
> 
> And no, you don't have to do it for every program, it is a global setting.



But, again, when you need to disable, enable, disable, enable, disable, enable - _that_ is when it become plain-ass tiresome.  Not to mention, for changes to UAC to *properly* take effect, you need to *typically* reboot the SYS.  Sometimes it's not needed, other times simply logging off the current user profile then logging back in is enough . . .




> Got any examples?  Because I have yet to run into a single game or app that won't run with UAC disabled, in fact it is usually the opposite.



Crysis and Crysis Warhead spring instantly to mind - with UAC disabled, the games have a bad habit of failing to launch . . . there's also been issues with the game crashing when loading or saving a game.  Even still, leaving UAC enabled will let the program run - but you _have_ to run as administrator, or - again - it will fail to launch.  Oddly enough, I spent a decent amount of time trying to research any fix for this, and it appears that there isn't one, and that it doesn't affect everyone running Vista or OS7, x86 or x64.

I've had problems with Sound Forge 10 and UAC . . . not that it fails to run entirelly (although it will crash upon launch whenever the mood strikes it), but that it's stability becomes questionable.  Not to mention issues with how Vista/OS7 handle program access . . . these crashes usually take the form of crashing back to the desktop when applying edits to a track.  The app creates a temp version of a track prior to the edit, which gets stored in VirtualStore - which forces limited access of said files for applications.  

My current _bigger_ gripes have to do with editing tools for the STALKER X-Ray engine . . . the SDK apps will simply not run properly with UAC disabled.  The tools are literally crippled . . . and, again, the issue with VirtualStore arises - whatever processing the tools do to rawdata files end up with the processed files being placed (by the OS) into the VirtualStore instead of the output folders (which allows the processed files to be viewed within the app), which requires hunting them down, moving them back to their output folders, closing the app, then re-starting it for the files to be viewable.

Some 3rd party GPU apps seem to be hit or miss - _some_ features won't work, depends (I guess) on how they try to access drivers.  ATT is an example here on my end - to enable the OSD, UAC has to be enabled on my SYS.

I don't mind leaving it enabled to make sure everything wants to run fine . . . it's the _additional_ BS that really starts to get under my skin - having to constantly take ownership of files mearly to open/edit/save them with notepad or notepad++.  Having to constantly move files from the VirtualStore to where I wanted to save it in the first place.  Constantly having to re-assign user security permissions so that I can copy/move/delete folders and their contents.  Not having 30 pop-ups asking if I want to continue with such operations once I've finally gained access to perform these tasks.  Everything combined is a damn PITA - I have only *one* user profile (and I've verified this countless times), although there seems to be 3 for security/permissions purposes, and WIN continues to act as if there's 10 or more.  Again, TBH, OS7 feels more like a $300+ service pack for Vista than anything else.




> With UAC completely off, none of this should be happening.  In fact, most of what your original complaints in the first post shouldn't be happening with UAC either.
> 
> Plus, the Professional and Ultimate editions _do_ allow you to easily enable and use one true administrator account anyway.



Again, it's not _just_ UAC - it's UAC *plus* the additional headaches of Vista/OS7's VirtualStore "environment", user profile security settings/permissions, and file/folder operation accessibility.  These issues were present in Vista, and they're still present in OS7.

I'm completely aware that both Professional _and_ Ultimate allow one true admin account . . . but, again, that account does not prevent the above irritations from occuring.  IMHO, such an elevated user account should be *fully free* of *ALL* the above headaches.  No pop-ups saying "access denied" when trying to delete a file, no pop-up saying "access denied" when trying to save a file . . . no need to "take ownership" of a file to move/delete/edit it . . . no need to "run as administrator" to run an application with elevated privelages . . . no need to enabled/disable UAC . . . no need to move files out of a hidden VirtualStore . . . none of this tripe.

I don't have a single problem with any of these issues for other user accounts - my issue lies in that the system owner/administrator/creator/deity/emperor or whatever else you want to call the big-wig-bad-ass running the whole shin-dig should be completely above the gestapo system security measures of Vista/OS7.



> Considering the minor difference between Pro and Ultimate, I don't see why you would think they would for whatever reason make Ultimate less secure by default.



re-read my above post, man . . . I'm not saying make it _less_ secure - I'm saying that they need to do away with all the annoying BS that makes it an absolute chore to accomplish simple tasks and go about things as a SYS administrator should be able to.  Leave that junk in place for guest and average user profiles, but get rid of the crap for administrator profiles.

If you want to target a specific OS level at "power users," that's fine - except that we shouldn't have to feel like chaperoned pre-schoolers on a field trip.  Leave all that for the average joe that doesn't know any better.





-EDIT-



Look, guys - just to make it 100% clear, this thread isn't *solely* about UAC . . . it's about the combined aggrevation of all the "administrative" actions one must take to perform common everyday tasks in Vista/OS7.  It's about the fact that you sometimes can not uninstall a program from the control panel because WIN thinks you don't have administrator privelages.  It's about high-traffic folders (like Documents and Settings) being locked from your access and requiring a "back door" hack & slash method to gain access, etc., etc.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 9, 2010)

always had it disabled and never ran into any problems with games...and im a hardcore gamer ,i play almost every game that comes out 

im quessing the fault lies between the chair and the keyboard


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 9, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> always had it disabled and never ran into any problems with games...and im a hardcore gamer ,i play almost every game that comes out
> 
> im quessing the fault lies between the chair and the keyboard





Again - this thread is *NOT* solely about UAC. 


BTW, I like the assumption.  You do know assumption _is_ the mother of all fuck-ups, right?  :shadedshu


----------



## EiSFX (Jul 9, 2010)

i know your saying this isen't soly on UAC but you talking about games that don't work with UAC disabled thats the first thing i do when i install Win 7 is completely disable UAC and Action center and i play all thoes games your used for examples like Crysis and warhead never had a problem with them once with UAC disabled and i don't need to run it in admin mod at all even with UAC enabled i'm thinking you actully have a problem with your windows installation and not the features in windows


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 to eidairaman1 and newtekie

Your just making too much of big deal. 


> But, again, when you need to disable, enable, disable, enable, disable, enable - that is when it become plain-ass tiresome. Not to mention, for changes to UAC to properly take effect, you need to *typically* reboot the SYS. Sometimes it's not needed, other times simply logging off the current user profile then logging back in is enough . . .



Why would you do that, if you don't like, just disable it. I just disabled it right after i installed windows.  Just one restart. Or just disable it before you shutdown your PC and the next time you start it up it will be gone.

There is absolutely nothing that requires UAC to be enabled.


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2010)

I actually kinda agree on that entire Full Admin thing. I was suprised (in a good way) when I had to take control over my 200GB of random junk I had from my XP install to be able to actually do anything about it. Running at full admin should grant you access to everything. But then, do you really NEED to be emperor of the system all the time? You know that's a security risk, and one of the main reasons Linux is more secure than win XP.

Anyway, I still think a lot of this could be "solved" (because it feels like you and the rest of us don't agree on wether it's an issue or not ^^) with individual setting for each program. That was my main dissapointment with 7 actually. 

BTW, it IS kinda wierd you have problems running stuff with UAC turned off. I wonder why that is? Maybe I can ask someone at work today..


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 9, 2010)

EiSFX said:


> i know your saying this isen't soly on UAC but you talking about games that don't work with UAC disabled thats the first thing i do when i install Win 7 is completely disable UAC and Action center and i play all thoes games your used for examples like Crysis and warhead never had a problem with them once with UAC disabled and i don't need to run it in admin mod at all even with UAC enabled i'm thinking you actully have a problem with your windows installation and not the features in windows



It's not all games, and even with the ones that have issues it's not consitent - sometimes they'll run fine, other times they won't. Sometimes the issues only crop up when saving loading, etc.

With applications, it seems to be just as random (no consistency between programs, either) . . . 

Even stil, again, UAC is *not* my primary gripe - it's all the other PITA issues bundled in.  Re-read my above posts as I'm not describing it for the 4th time here.



mdsx1950 said:


> +1 to eidairaman1 and newtekie
> 
> You just making two of much of big deal.
> 
> ...




Really?  Have you tried running apps that don't have signed executables?

Even stil, again, UAC is *not* my primary gripe - it's all the other PITA issues bundled in.  Re-read my above posts as I'm not describing it for the 4th time here.




Frick said:


> I actually kinda agree on that entire Full Admin thing. I was suprised (in a good way) when I had to take control over my 200GB of random junk I had from my XP install to be able to actually do anything about it. Running at full admin should grant you access to everything. But then, do you really NEED to be emperor of the system all the time? You know that's a security risk, and one of the main reasons Linux is more secure than win XP.



One doesn't need to - but as I (and countless others can attest to) . . . did we have any issues when running XP?

Those of us the market would consider "power users" already know how to keep a system secure and stable, without the need of an OS intervening on our behalf.  Which is kinda the point I was alluding to in my first post . . . the upper end OS is targeted more at such buyers, and we should have a user profile that is not so restrictive, give us full control of the whole OS like we had with XP - let us handle the security/stability concerns.  Most of us already use 3rd party apps that will warn of questionable software trying to access SYS files or make changes to registry keys, and these apps make handling such instances easy . . . unlike Vista/OS7's way of handling things, which quarantines the user and their ability to function, as well as the application itself. I'm not trying to start turning this into an XP/Vista/OS7 debate, just mearly using XP as an example of ease of interface.

Anyhow, thanks for actually reading my posts 



> Anyway, I still think a lot of this could be "solved" (because it feels like you and the rest of us don't agree on wether it's an issue or not ^^) with individual setting for each program. That was my main dissapointment with 7 actually.
> 
> BTW, it IS kinda wierd you have problems running stuff with UAC turned off. I wonder why that is? Maybe I can ask someone at work today..



I have no idea - I've tried boiling it down, but have been unsuccessful in narrowing the cause of such issues.  Sadly, doing some goggling, it seems there are others out there with similar problems.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Again - this thread is *NOT* solely about UAC.
> 
> 
> BTW, I like the assumption.  You do know assumption _is_ the mother of all fuck-ups, right?  :shadedshu



 I agree, to assume makes an *ASS* out of *U *and *ME*


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2010)

BTW, I just have to say that I actually thought about Mac OS7 for a second when I saw this thread.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you have a very unfortunate situation. I haven't had a single gripe with my Win 7 after turning off UAC. I like the new OS just fine =)


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Look, guys - just to make it 100% clear, this thread isn't *solely* about UAC . . . it's about the combined aggrevation of all the "administrative" actions one must take to perform common everyday tasks in Vista/OS7.  It's about the fact that you sometimes can not uninstall a program from the control panel because WIN thinks you don't have administrator privelages.  It's about high-traffic folders (like Documents and Settings) being locked from your access and requiring a "back door" hack & slash method to gain access, etc., etc.



I'm not going to go over specific parts of your post bit by bit.  Crysis and Crysis Warhead both work perfectly fine with UAC disabled, I've played throught both several times without a single issue.  Your problems are not related to UAC or Vista/Win7, as they are not common problems.  If it was UAC causing the problems with apps/games crashing or not running, it would happen all the time every time, and be completely repeatable.  What you descirbe is your computer being unstable.  Things crashing randomly are a symptom of instability, not a UAC issue.

Now, again, for your complains about all the "administrative" actions that one must take, again all of that goes away when UAC is disable.  There is no VirtualStore BS with UAC disabled.  There is no problems uninstalling programs from control panel, not even an extra pop-up, when UAC is disabled.  Documents and Settings is not locked with UAC disabled, you can access any folder you want without any hassle.  If you are continuing to have problems like you discribed, then you obviously have not listenned to use or actually read our posts about disabling UAC, or you have not disabled UAC properly(I don't see how that is possible...)

Also, since you can't read posts, Professional and Ultimate editions both allow you to easily enable and use ONE true administrator account.  So all your rambling about how Pro and Ultimate should be differeent...well they are!  They allow this true administrator to be enabled and used with just a few simple mouse clicks!  You can use that account, not have any of the hassles you describe AND have UAC enabled(since you think it needs to be for some reason).



imperialreign said:


> Really?  Have you tried running apps that don't have signed executables?
> 
> Even stil, again, UAC is *not* my primary gripe - it's all the other PITA issues bundled in.  Re-read my above posts as I'm not describing it for the 4th time here.



Ummm...  UAC being *enabled* prevents those from running without first warning the user.  Disabling UAC allows them to run freely.  _That_ is the entire point of UAC.

Again, re-read our posts.  All of your gripes are UAC related, and turning UAC off gets rid of them.  So yes, this UAC is your primary gripe.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 9, 2010)

Frick said:


> I like UAC. I just wish there was a way to have different settings for different programs. Like disable it with the most used programs you run in admin mode.



What MS need to do with UAC is if you select a program not to run with UAC disabled it should remember this. I personally do not UAC and it took less then 5 seconds to turn it of, one of the first things I did when I did a complete clean install of W7 and all my programs.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you turning UAC entirely off, or just in to the "quiet mode", because that's too entirely different things, UAC off is far more like XP with the expection that a few programs require administrator privileges (which can be set once via the shortcut - no need to right-click every time).

I've been running W7 Ultimate x64 since not long after it's release and it's primarily a gaming machine, and I've not had problems, apart from much older games that require a quick workaround (google is your friend) and then they're fine (Jedi Outcast springs immediately to mind).

BTW, running Crysis and Crysis Warhead without issues (apart from the fact the last level is a pig to run on my machine)

Also, as to the permission denied problem, with UAC off and running with a full admin account I've only ever had that problem when accessing core system files, which I've then had to "take ownership of", but you can find a tweak to stick that in your right-click menu for easier use.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 9, 2010)

I turn it completely off as I did in Vista, I also have that tweak. I use Ultimate tweak a great program it works with W7 64 bit
http://www.winvistaclub.com/Ultimate_Windows_Tweaker.html


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 9, 2010)

Some random program that helps alot for "WTFareyoustupidfileijustdpwnloaded" situations.

http://pilesforwindows.net/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Really?  Have you tried running apps that don't have signed executables?



Yes of course. And just like newtekie said, disabling UAC which takes less than a minute, lets you run any app, whether its a legal app or an app that can take you to jail for the rest of your life lol.



imperialreign said:


> One doesn't need to - but as I (and countless others can attest to) . . . did we have any issues when running XP?



I used Windows XP from the time it was released until end of last year and then straight off switched to Windows 7 Ultimate and no i didnt have any issues with Windows XP and i didnt have any issues with Windows 7 either.



imperialreign said:


> Those of us the market would consider "power users" already know how to keep a system secure and stable, without the need of an OS intervening on our behalf.  Which is kinda the point I was alluding to in my first post . . . the upper end OS is targeted more at such buyers, and we should have a user profile that is not so restrictive, give us full control of the whole OS like we had with XP - let us handle the security/stability concerns.



Those security issues are there as many business people use Win 7 Pro, Ultimate and security is there for the safety of their files. Things like UAC are there to stop unwanted programs running with out the admin's permission which could corrupt their data. And i said before, you can simply switch it off simply from a few clicks ( Click the small flag on the right hand corner => Open Action Center=> Change User Account Control Settings and drag down the bar=> Click ok)


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 9, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yes of course. And just like newtekie said, disabling UAC which takes less than a minute, lets you run any app, whether its a legal app or an app that can take you to jail for the rest of your life lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said even with UAC off you get a pop up asking if you want to run the program, you can then un-check the box that says always ask


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not going to go over specific parts of your post bit by bit.  Crysis and Crysis Warhead both work perfectly fine with UAC disabled, I've played throught both several times without a single issue.  Your problems are not related to UAC or Vista/Win7, as they are not common problems.  If it was UAC causing the problems with apps/games crashing or not running, it would happen all the time every time, and be completely repeatable.  What you descirbe is your computer being unstable.  Things crashing randomly are a symptom of instability, not a UAC issue.
> 
> Now, again, for your complains about all the "administrative" actions that one must take, again all of that goes away when UAC is disable.  There is no VirtualStore BS with UAC disabled.  There is no problems uninstalling programs from control panel, not even an extra pop-up, when UAC is disabled.  Documents and Settings is not locked with UAC disabled, you can access any folder you want without any hassle.  If you are continuing to have problems like you discribed, then you obviously have not listenned to use or actually read our posts about disabling UAC, or you have not disabled UAC properly(I don't see how that is possible...)
> 
> Also, since you can't read posts, Professional and Ultimate editions both allow you to easily enable and use ONE true administrator account.  So all your rambling about how Pro and Ultimate should be differeent...well they are!  They allow this true administrator to be enabled and used with just a few simple mouse clicks!  You can use that account, not have any of the hassles you describe AND have UAC enabled(since you think it needs to be for some reason).




I completely beg to differ - based solely on the fact that I've had UAC disabled (again) for 7 straight days, and I still have to take ownership and adjust security permissions to move folders and files, delete files, edit files, rename, etc. etc.  I've gone this route before, thinking that mearly disabling UAC would put a stop to all this incessant, annoying "access denied" BS that Vista/OS7 are packed with.  Fully disabling UAC *does not* put a stop to VirtualStore, nor does it put a stop to having to run programs with elevated privelages, nor to having full access to files and folders.  Same is true for Vista.

As well, seeing as how you seem to be so sure about this mythical "one true administrator" account - do you mind explaining how to access it, log into it, and make sole use of it?  Considering the astonishing lack of user accounts I have available with my installation, I'd have to assume that _my_ administrator account - which I set up during installation of OS7 - is the sole administrator/owner account . . . it's set as "administrator," and has full security permissions.  The only other account available is "Guest."  I'd like to know just how deep into the registry and SYS32 folder I'm going to have to dig to enable this account that will grant me unwavering access to all my files and folders without having to continously take ownership of and run with administrator privelages - seeing as how all that should already be set in place with my account . . . and oddly enough, has always been so based on the properties>security> windows I have to open again and again for files.





> Ummm...  UAC being *enabled* prevents those from running without first warning the user.  Disabling UAC allows them to run freely.  _That_ is the entire point of UAC.
> 
> Again, re-read our posts.  All of your gripes are UAC related, and turning UAC off gets rid of them.  So yes, this UAC is your primary gripe.



Re-read my posts, NT, my complaints _are not_ 100% UAC related.  If they were, all these annoyances would disappear with UAC completely disabled - as you and a few other users have pointed out.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry but your the only one here having issues with UAC, enabled or disabled.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2010)

sorry to hear it but format the machine and patch it before you install anything else.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no plans to dispute, agree or discuss your rant.
Because, Windows 7 is what it is.

I hope you find these links helpful in easing your grief.

How to Get Full Administrator Rights in Windows 7
How to Turn On Super Administrator Account in Windows 7
How to show hidden files in Windows 7
User Account Control Step-by-Step Guide

I am a Migraine and Windows 7 was my idea!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I completely beg to differ - based solely on the fact that I've had UAC disabled (again) for 7 straight days, and I still have to take ownership and adjust security permissions to move folders and files, delete files, edit files, rename, etc. etc.  I've gone this route before, thinking that mearly disabling UAC would put a stop to all this incessant, annoying "access denied" BS that Vista/OS7 are packed with.  Fully disabling UAC *does not* put a stop to VirtualStore, nor does it put a stop to having to run programs with elevated privelages, nor to having full access to files and folders.  Same is true for Vista.



You can beg to differ all you want, all you will be doing is begging and looking bad.  UAC completely gets rid of all the issues with limitting the user and permissions.  _However_, if you are moving old files and folders that were created with another install of Windows, then the permission might actually be screwed up, that would be the fault of the previous version of Windows that dealt with those files.  In this case, you would need to take ownership and change the permissions.  However, this is not a fault of Vista/Win7, and is not normally needed.

Disabling UAC does get rid of the virtualstore, and allows you to change all the files that already have proper permissions set without any hassle.  It also does elminate the need to run programs with elevated privelages.



imperialreign said:


> As well, seeing as how you seem to be so sure about this mythical "one true administrator" account - do you mind explaining how to access it, log into it, and make sole use of it? Considering the astonishing lack of user accounts I have available with my installation, I'd have to assume that _my_ administrator account - which I set up during installation of OS7 - is the sole administrator/owner account . . . it's set as "administrator," and has full security permissions.  The only other account available is "Guest."  I'd like to know just how deep into the registry and SYS32 folder I'm going to have to dig to enable this account that will grant me unwavering access to all my files and folders without having to continously take ownership of and run with administrator privelages - seeing as how all that should already be set in place with my account . . . and oddly enough, has always been so based on the properties>security> windows I have to open again and again for files.



Becuase you are an idiot you assume your account is the sole administrator account, and like to make yourself look like a jackass and make posts filled with attitude:























































This administrator account works exactly the same as an administrator on XP. Of course disabling UAC makes any administrator account work the same way as this true administrator account...but you won't believe that...

I know, it is like I deal with this shit on a daily basis for a living...oh wait...



imperialreign said:


> Re-read my posts, NT, my complaints _are not_ 100% UAC related.  If they were, all these annoyances would disappear with UAC completely disabled - as you and a few other users have pointed out.



Considering your complaints do go away when UAC is disable, everyone else including me have told you this multiple times, we all know it does, yes your complaints _are_ 100% UAC related.


----------



## fritoking (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 11, 2010)

+1 for newtekie1
Great newtekie1 you beat me to the lines.....
Just follow the instructions of newtekie1 and you will be the sole admin of your computer.....


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2010)

No insulting other members please. Keep the discussion civil and respectful.

Thank you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> +1 for newtekie1
> Great newtekie1 you beat me to the lines.....
> Just follow the instructions of newtekie1 and you will be the sole admin of your computer.....



Yeah, got an infraction for that... See he can be rude to us and call us all idiots, but when we do it back, its infraction time!


----------



## neoreif (Jul 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, got an infraction for that... See he can be rude to us and call us all idiots, but when we do it back, its infraction time!



Nice tutorial newtekie1! I shall try it on Vista!Thanks Man!


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 11, 2010)

> Yeah, got an infraction for that... See he can be rude to us and call us all idiots, but when we do it back, its infraction time!


I think he should of got an infraction also... 
You were only telling him the right way to handle an admin account...
Sorry to hear it bro... Suxs....


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, got an infraction for that... See he can be rude to us and call us all idiots, but when we do it back, its infraction time!



Y'know, NT, I really appreciate the insults and patronizing . . . really, I do.  I had always thought better of you than having to resort to such childish and immature behaviour.  But, like I pointed out in an early post here, assumptions lead to eff-ups, right?  

I do have a retort for your post, but if I were to actual post the 3 words that come to mind, I'd probably recieve and infraction for it - but, I'd rather keep my clean slate clean.

Anyhow, let's cover this real quick:


















(using this solely for example - there are numerous folders that deny access to simple file/folder operations and kick this exact same error box)







Whatever - I guess I obviously don't know how to set up my own rig, right?  Or did I miss something in your "tutorial?"  It's nice of you to post it, seeing as how I'm sure other users can find it very useful - but, personally, I find it quite insulting.  Perhaps re-installing the OS for the 4th time will cure the problem, eh?  Or maybe I should simply go back to Vista, where the same problems existed?


Y'know - eff it.  This kind of childish retortion towards any other user from some of the long time users here is the sole reason why I don't enjoy hanging around TPU anymore.  I had figured that perhaps taking a few months "break" from this place might see these kinds of behaviours mature through mod guidance . . . but obviously not.

I'm out, again, for now.  I guess I'll be back in a few more months time, and keep my fingers crossed yet again that this "holier than thou" BS has come to a decisive end.







TeXBill said:


> I think he should of got an infraction also...
> You were only telling him the right way to handle an admin account...
> Sorry to hear it bro... Suxs....




Infraction?  For what?  Cite an instance where I insulted someone in this thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh good, you already are the true administrator account.  Why did you ask how to do it then?

And you would want to access Documents and Settings why?  I will gladdly accept that this is a problem _if_ you can give me a valid reason why you would ever need to access that folder or any of the other folders you claim you can't access.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 11, 2010)

I actually just switched to the true admin account and I got this shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Dude, WE really appreciate your opinion and the time you took to write this.  I didn't read every detail about this thread but I saw UAC was popular.  Now I will give you my two cents.

Your install has something wrong with it, so far I can't remember one person who has issues after they disable UAC.  I did that on first boot up, I never got a pop up again bro.  No crashes, no if and buts.


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Oh good, you already are the true administrator account.  Why did you ask how to do it then?



Because you said he probably wasn't, and behold he STILL has problems with it (wich this thread is all about). Seriously, don't be a prick man. You're being a prick right now.

And I'm leaning towards OP has other problems atm. No idea of what it is though. ^^


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I actually just switched to the true admin account and I got this sh*t
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100711/Capture002.jpg



Sorry for the thread use imperialreign, but I wish to help DrPepper and in no way, mean to affect your discussion.

@DrPepper>  You, I believe, have logged into windows with a (built-in) adminstrators account.  It has restrictions.  There are two types of admin accounts, sort of (the sort of is hi-lited below).

Note from this page (User Account Control Step-by-Step Guide), you might want to read this very carefully(and it applies to Windows 7, too).

Quote of a note from the web page:
"To perform the following procedure, you must be logged into a client computer as a member of the local administrators group. You cannot be logged in with the computer (or built-in) administrator account because Admin Approval Mode does not apply to this account. (The built-in administrator account is disabled on new installations of Windows Vista.)"

And, for some features:"Advanced configuration options for UAC are not available in Windows Vista Starter, Windows Vista Home Basic, or Windows Vista Home Premium."

Also, remember UAC and ownership are inter-connected... but, different.

In a way, you have to have an admin give permission to an admin. 
The user account that installed it should be able to perform the action you are attempting.

Hope this helps, because it is sorta like being probed by aliens, you know it happened, but the event is fuzzy as sh*t in blue toilet water.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Frick said:


> Because you said he probably wasn't, and behold he STILL has problems with it (wich this thread is all about). Seriously, don't be a prick man. You're being a prick right now.
> 
> And I'm leaning towards OP has other problems atm. No idea of what it is though. ^^



I've already gone over two different other problems that might be effecting his rig, also.

And him asking about it, meant he didn't know about it.  He wouldn't have asked if he was already using it, because he would have had to be told about it and read how to enable it somewhere, and every tutorial refers to it as the true admin account.  Plus he said he was using the account he created during installation, which is not the account he is actually using.


----------

